# Faucet supply line bursting (3x)



## Mur7 (Oct 30, 2010)

What would cause a hot water supply line to burst on a bathroom faucet repeatedly? It has happened 3 times. The original faucet is a GROHE 33-413 installed less than 10 years ago and subsequently replaced twice. Now it has burst again. We 2 have more of these GROHE faucets in our house that are fine. The supply lines are part of the faucet and are a braided metal mesh over plastic line.  What could be done to prevent it from happening again?


----------



## havasu (Oct 30, 2010)

Is the supply line itself bursting? How much water pressure do you have? It may be necessary to reduce the pressure with a regulator.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 30, 2010)

The line is bursting as in a frozen pipe or are they bursting out of the shut off valve?

If the line itself is bursting, change to solid metal lines.

If the line is bursting out of the shut off valve, use all new fittings and don't wrench them too tight.


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 31, 2010)

Water hammer can drastically increase the pressure in the pipe too.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 31, 2010)

I suspect an installation error of some type.
Can you post a picture of the line that keeps bursting?


----------



## kok328 (Oct 31, 2010)

Braided lines are simply female over male screw on.  I thought that maybe the ferrel was shot or missing but, I now realize that couldn't be the case with braided lines.


----------

